# AD&D 2nd ed. Dalmasan Plight



## strongarm85 (Mar 28, 2009)

*10 years ago​*
The Kingdom of Dalmas is facing utter ruin. After centuries of war and conquest only two nations existed the whole of the world. Just when it appeared that the long world would be in peace, long time ally and equally powerful country Medea was overthrown by a sudden political coup. Soon the two nations faced off against one another in total war. 

What should have been an evenly matched war turned into an all out slaughter against Dalmas. The Medea army seemed to march on at an unnatural pace, and it did not take long for the fires of war to reach the captial of Dalmas itself. With final victory at hand, the armies of the entire world marched against the last remaining vestige of once mighty kingdom.

In their hour of greatest despair, the old Wizzard Thaddeus, who had never before taken part in the affairs of Dalmas, came down from his tower and opened a great portal to another world to lead the Dalmasans to safety in another world.

The way of Dalmas warriors is to fight fearlessly until either you, or your opponent dies. For if you die bravely in battle the Valkyries will take you to Valhalla. Only one warrior left Dalmas that day, and for all the survivors a new age had begun.

According to their own beleifs Elves, Dwarfs, Gnomes, and the like, all lived in different worlds from their own. Although they believe that at one time they all lived together with one another even thought they where all seperate now. This world was definitely not one of the worlds the believed in however, for in this world all the Elves, Dwarfs, and Gnomes lived among one another, but the humans where strangely absent.

After traveling to the new world, they quickly settled down and formed the community known as Greenbrier, named for the abundance of the prickly weed that grew in any place that was not well maintained. Eventually, they where able to grow and prosper in the new world relative peace.

*Tyrsday, March 17th, 11​*
Greenbrier, nestled among a fertile plane, has wooden walled city. The south entrance of the village is full of vendors in an open air market, and  which stetches on until the eastern wall. 

To the west a large rectangular, three story long house called Braggi's Den. While it functions as an Inn, it is also a temple to the Braggi, the god of Music. This also means the beds are free, granted there aren't any individual rooms. Singing and marry making often ensue at all hours of the day and well on into the night. The church is funded by the sale of food and drink, but it tithes in song and verse. This combination of makes it a common place for people to meet, for announcements to be made, and to gossip to flow. The free rooms in particular attract those from how out of town looking for work. 

While the humans are finally reaching a point where they can stand up on their own, it has taken them 10 years to reach that point and in the meantime they have invited others in freely, and have hired outsiders to help with jobs that insiders could not.

It is afternoon on Tyrsday, and lunch crowd has cleared out. Some in this room may be strangers, others may have known each other for a long time, but fate will bring them together soon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Darren Quothos sat in a darkened corner of the room, even indoors he kept his cloak on, the hood pulled deep.  Even from beneath the cowl deep scars are visible running from his face down his neck.

He considered the others in the room idly sipping from his glass occasionally scowling at the poor quality of human brewing.


----------



## Muk (Mar 29, 2009)

Riding his mule Sam Michael arrives at Braggi's Den. He binds the mule at the stable himself, not trusting the stable boy before entering the long house.

Sitting himself on a table, he waits for the waiter or waitress (he honestly hopes for a waitress) to bring him a menu for him to order some food. He missed his meal and was rather hungry.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Darren Quothos sat in a darkened corner of the room, even indoors he kept his cloak on, the hood pulled deep.  Even from beneath the cowl deep scars are visible running from his face down his neck.
> 
> He considered the others in the room idly sipping from his glass occasionally scowling at the poor quality of human brewing.



From across the room a man in dressed in a simple slop watches keeps and keen eye turned to those entering and leaving the bar. He almost seems to be searching for a mark. He face bears a thin beard, and his long red hair has been pulled back into a pony tail. The kind of business he's here for could make him quite unpopular, so he makes his move at the most opportune time to draw the least attention to himself.

Compared to most to most men he has very little muscle, but beyond that, he seems impeccably average. He approaches carrying two mugs of ale "Hi'dere Gent. How bout, a drink? Got a  proposition for you if your looking to make some coin?" 



Muk said:


> Riding his mule Sam Michael arrives at Braggi's Den. He binds the mule at the stable himself, not trusting the stable boy before entering the long house.
> 
> Sitting himself on a table, he waits for the waiter or waitress (he honestly hopes for a waitress) to bring him a menu for him to order some food. He missed his meal and was rather hungry.



Sam is within a few minutes of taking his seat a buxom young lass with twin golden braids of long gold hair going down her back. "Aren't you a cute! Welcome to Braggi's Den! I'm Helen, I'll be your server today! Today's special is deer tenderloin and bread. Also, during our off hours parishioners get drink free! Here at Braggi's we also double as a temple, and our alter is the stage! Since Braggi created all music, anyone who sings or plays an instrument anywhere pays homage to him."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> From across the room a man in dressed in a simple slop watches keeps and keen eye turned to those entering and leaving the bar. He almost seems to be searching for a mark. He face bears a thin beard, and his long red hair has been pulled back into a pony tail. The kind of business he's here for could make him quite unpopular, so he makes his move at the most opportune time to draw the least attention to himself.
> 
> Compared to most to most men he has very little muscle, but beyond that, he seems impeccably average. He approaches carrying two mugs of ale "Hi'dere Gent. How bout, a drink? Got a  proposition for you if your looking to make some coin?"


((I'm assuming this is directed at Darren, if not let me know I'll delete this))

Darren pauses to consider the man and his offer before speaking, "I'm listening, what sort of job do you have in mind?"  His voice has a gritty almost forced tone, the scars on his neck apparently interfere with his voice as well.

((Woo the joys of a Chr of 4!   I'll be team spokesman!))


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming this is directed at Darren, if not let me know I'll delete this))
> 
> Darren pauses to consider the man and his offer before speaking, "I'm listening, what sort of job do you have in mind?"  His voice has a gritty almost forced tone, the scars on his neck apparently interfere with his voice as well.
> 
> ((Woo the joys of a Chr of 4!   I'll be team spokesman!))



((Its you))

"Aye," he sits down and slides a mug of ale next to the Darren and quietly "Mista Shakleford is looking for someone to run-a-few errands. There's a tryout of course to see if your qualified. There's a feasting comes once a year in the palace for the farmers to get their spirits up for the next growing season. They don't invite many outsiders, but they invite those who help out the farmers. All you gots to do is get invit'd.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Its you))
> 
> "Aye," he sits down and slides a mug of ale next to the Darren and quietly "Mista Shakleford is looking for someone to run-a-few errands. There's a tryout of course to see if your qualified. There's a feasting comes once a year in the palace for the farmers to get their spirits up for the next growing season. They don't invite many outsiders, but they invite those who help out the farmers. All you gots to do is get invit'd.



"Help out farmers.  You suggesting I go pick tomatoes?  Not sure I see the motivation there."  Darren shrugs, "but it's your coin, you want me to play nice with farmers I don't have any objection there.  Any suggestion for where to start?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

Alass? strode through the doors of Braggi's den, her cloak was drawn up around her head. She moved into the room, glancing around at the small smathering of patrons still left in the place. With a sigh she heads over to a comfortable seat off in the least populated area that she can find. 

All the while her hood stays up and she has a book with her which she flips through while she sits.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Help out farmers.  You suggesting I go pick tomatoes?  Not sure I see the motivation there."  Darren shrugs, "but it's your coin, you want me to play nice with farmers I don't have any objection there.  Any suggestion for where to start?"



"I hav it on good author'ty you'll be finding a way soon 'nough." he finishes the rest of his mug and stands up, "Don' worry about fin'in me. You get in, and I fin' you. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alass? strode through the doors of Braggi's den, her cloak was drawn up around her head. She moved into the room, glancing around at the small smathering of patrons still left in the place. With a sigh she heads over to a comfortable seat off in the least populated area that she can find.
> 
> All the while her hood stays up and she has a book with her which she flips through while she sits.



A rather annoying young bard takes the stage begins to play on a lute. Singing about everything he sees. While his notes seems to coming through pretty well, his voice is bit sharp at time occasionally creating a cringing sensation.

((Rolled a 3 on a instrument check, needed bellow an 18 to pass. Rolled a 19 on his singing check and needed bellow an 18 to pass))

He mentions the odd little fellow sitting on the table, the hooded man in the back of the room, the red head man leaving the leaving the lodge who scowled began to scowl at him, the pretty elf lady reading her book, and lastly, the angry man young man in armor walking into the bar who walked up and punched him the young bard in the mouth and dropped him like a sack of rocks.

"I told you this morning I'm not in the mood to put up with you today Niles!"

Not that Niles could hear much at this point, he temporarily lost consciousness when he hit the ground.

((15 attack roll from Spincer is a hit on the 10 AC level 0 bard, 1 hp of temporary damage knocks the 1 hp bard unconscious.))

Spincer moved over to a less crowded portion of the bar and sits down a table away from Alass?. He seems to be fuming about something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

Alass? caught a mention of herself in the song of the bard and glanced up, she smiled slightly around the fringes of her hair poking through the hood of the cloak, but looked back down almost immediately, blushing as she did. 

There was a sudden impact noise, the room seemed to shake and when she looked up the bard was collapsing onto the floor. An angry looking man in armor stood over the bard, "I told you this morning I'm not in the mood to put up with you today Niles!"

Alass? stood and stepped back from the table pulling her hands up to her face with a gasp. As the man who punched the bard came and sat down, Alass? stepped around the table, pulling her book close to her body and walked over to where the bard lay.

She stooped down, removing her hood with one hand and touched the bard on the back, "Are...are you alright," she said nervously. _If the bard moves when she touches him, she will immediately yank her hand away._


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alass? caught a mention of herself in the song of the bard and glanced up, she smiled slightly around the fringes of her hair poking through the hood of the cloak, but looked back down almost immediately, blushing as she did.
> 
> There was a sudden impact noise, the room seemed to shake and when she looked up the bard was collapsing onto the floor. An angry looking man in armor stood over the bard, "I told you this morning I'm not in the mood to put up with you today Niles!"
> 
> ...



Niles lets out a low grown but he doesn't make any sudden moves.

Spincer continues to sit unmoving his his seat. His posture has straitened since sitting, and his face and hardened. Only his eyes betray the anger that lies just beneath the surface.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

Knowing that she is not medically inclined, Alass? turns to look around the room, "C-can someone help this man?" she asked searching the room.

_If someone comes, she will rise and let them do what they will.

If someone doesn't come or answer, she will still leave the bard's side. _

She made her way back towards her table, her book clutched to her chest, the man who punched the bard was at the table just across from her. Something tells her she should just let it out and ask. Slowly the urge to say something overtook her, "Why did you hurt that man?" she asked. "He was just singing..." she made sure to keep her distance to make sure she didn't meet the same fate as the bard.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Sam is within a few minutes of taking his seat a buxom young lass with twin golden braids of long gold hair going down her back. "Aren't you a cute! Welcome to Braggi's Den! I'm Helen, I'll be your server today! Today's special is deer tenderloin and bread. Also, during our off hours parishioners get drink free! Here at Braggi's we also double as a temple, and our alter is the stage! Since Braggi created all music, anyone who sings or plays an instrument anywhere pays homage to him."



"Thank you Helen," Michael (Sam is the Mule's name) answers. "I'll have your deer tenderloin and bread. What drinks do you have, some sweet on the tongue would be fantastic."

While waiting on his meal he takes a look around the room. 

_Is Michael able to overhear Darren and Gent's conversation?_


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Knowing that she is not medically inclined, Alass? turns to look around the room, "C-can someone help this man?" she asked searching the room.
> 
> _If someone comes, she will rise and let them do what they will.
> 
> ...



"Niles' muse comes from singing everything that happens in front of him. He sings what he sees and and when he's done for the night, he composes a song that he sings during breakfast. He's smart enough to pick out some witty lines to describe what he sees, but he also isn't wise enough to know when he needs to hum a few bars instead. Last night his singing cost me my job in the in the town guard. So naturally I was kicked out the barracks and forced to stay here, with him, as he wrote a song he sang at breakfast about my tragic circumstances.

"I know he's just doing what he's supposed to, but had enough of it a while ago. So I told him this morning after breakfast that if he sang about me again today, I'd punch the rest of his song right out of his mouth. I'm sure tomorrow mornings song will have a song about how his dear friend's fist hurt him so when he was struck in the mouth and how uncomfortable the floor was after he landed on it."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Thank you Helen," Michael (Sam is the Mule's name) answers. "I'll have your deer tenderloin and bread. What drinks do you have, some sweet on the tongue would be fantastic."
> 
> While waiting on his meal he takes a look around the room.
> 
> _Is Michael able to overhear Darren and Gent's conversation?_



((Lets find out, roll a D20.))


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

1d20+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

You notice the conversation, but it isn't clear enough to hear over the other sounds in the room.


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael waits for his meal eager, since he has nothing more important on his mind currently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Niles' muse comes from singing everything that happens in front of him. He sings what he sees and and when he's done for the night, he composes a song that he sings during breakfast. He's smart enough to pick out some witty lines to describe what he sees, but he also isn't wise enough to know when he needs to hum a few bars instead. Last night his singing cost me my job in the in the town guard. So naturally I was kicked out the barracks and forced to stay here, with him, as he wrote a song he sang at breakfast about my tragic circumstances.
> 
> "I know he's just doing what he's supposed to, but had enough of it a while ago. So I told him this morning after breakfast that if he sang about me again today, I'd punch the rest of his song right out of his mouth. I'm sure tomorrow mornings song will have a song about how his dear friend's fist hurt him so when he was struck in the mouth and how uncomfortable the floor was after he landed on it."



She nods slowly, "I guess that kind of makes some sense," Alass? pauses, "Maybe he just admires you so he sings about you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I hav it on good author'ty you'll be finding a way soon 'nough." he finishes the rest of his mug and stands up, "Don' worry about fin'in me. You get in, and I fin' you.



"Alright then.  Guess we'll see what happens."  He watches the man turn to leave and mutters under his breath, "better be worth my while."

He watches the fight with mild bemusement but says nothing.  As long as they're fighting bare-handed no need to attract attention.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

After a moment Alass? makes her way over to the bar, trying to force the idea of what happened to the bard out of her head. Really she just wanted water, something help calm her nerves. She stepped up until her body was against the bar, "Kind sir, could I get a bit of water to drink." 

Possibly her voice would be hard to hear over the sounds of the bar.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2009)

((Well I was waiting for martryn to chime in, but lets get things moving shall we?))



Muk said:


> Michael waits for his meal eager, since he has nothing more important on his mind currently.



Helen is a bit delayed by the chaos, but returns with Micheal's meal hot and ready for him and with a mug of ale. "Sorry about the wait, things tend to get a little rowdy hear sometimes."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She nods slowly, "I guess that kind of makes some sense," Alass? pauses, "Maybe he just admires you so he sings about you."



'I suppose it's possible,' Spincer thought, 'we are practically brothers after all. What am I thinking about anyways! So what if it wasn't the right thing to do? He had fair warning and did it anyways. My actions are perfectly justified, I've got nothing to worry about.



EvilMoogle said:


> "Alright then.  Guess we'll see what happens."  He watches the man turn to leave and mutters under his breath, "better be worth my while."
> 
> He watches the fight with mild bemusement but says nothing.  As long as they're fighting bare-handed no need to attract attention.



Darren is left alone for the time being. Possibly on a account that he's so ugly, but who knows for sure.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After a moment Alass? makes her way over to the bar, trying to force the idea of what happened to the bard out of her head. Really she just wanted water, something help calm her nerves. She stepped up until her body was against the bar, "Kind sir, could I get a bit of water to drink."
> 
> Possibly her voice would be hard to hear over the sounds of the bar.



A man at the bar slides Alass? a mug of water. By this time someone has finally gotten around to helping the poor bard back to his feet. They seem to be heading upstairs. With the stage cleared off Helen moves to the stage. About that time that a loud horn is heard, it doesn't come from inside the den though, but out side, between the Den and the markets in an open square.


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2009)

_Does it sound like a war horn? Or what sort of horn does it sound like?_

1d100+0
63+0 = 63


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2009)

_Its good and loud, but it is not a war horn. Its got a sort of brass quality to it. You can easily hear it over the other sounds in the room. The sound is actually pretty loud and obnoxious, and whoever is playing it is pretty terrible at it._


----------



## Muk (Mar 31, 2009)

"Helen, do you know who place that brass horn? It sounds horrible," Michael begins complaining.

"Does this happen everyday?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Helen, do you know who place that brass horn? It sounds horrible," Michael begins complaining.
> 
> "Does this happen everyday?"



Helen lets out a low sigh, "That's Nicilo, he's the Herald. I swear though, if he's going use a horn would it be that much trouble to learn how to use it first? If he's out there he's probably got an announcement to make."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2009)

Darren wonders briefly if this is what the strange man meant when he said he'd find out soon.  Regardless he should probably know what's going on.  With a gulp he finishes off his drink and heads outside to see what's causing the commotion.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Darren makes it outside in time to see a man with short dark hair wearing splint mail identical to Spincer's. Unlike Spincer he wears a bright blue tabard with a yellow horn embroidered across the front. He blows into a long skinny brass horn with a small bell shaped opening on the end. It has no buttons or slides to adjust the sound, so all the variations in the sound come from the player alone, who unfortunately seems inexperienced with the instrument. People start to slowly gather around the man outside, even if most of them are covering their ears.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

Michael can't be bothered by the noise anymore. His meal was in front of him. He first finishes his meal, thanks Helen, drops her a tip (2silver), pays his meals and then sees if this Herald still has things to say.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Spincer wasn't far behind Micheal. Thankfully, for the sake of everyone's ears, Nicilo finally lowered his horn and began to speak in a loud vice for those assembled around him are able to easily hear. "Hear Ye Hear Ye! The honorable Squire Gregford has requested that any able bodied individuals seeking temporary employment to meet with him in his office inside the royal keep. The details of the job will be explained in detail upon arrival."

Nicolo repeats his message a few more times, as he does so Spincer says, "He means this way," and begins to walk north.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

To be honest, the sharp loud sound of the horn startled Alass?. She made her way to the door, with drink still in hand and peaked out into the street hoping to catch the words of the Herald. When his announcement had passed she drank her water down and returned it to the bar.

_I wonder what kind of work they mean_, she thinks as she wanders out into the street to see if there's anything more to catch.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To be honest, the sharp loud sound of the horn startled Alass?. She made her way to the door, with drink still in hand and peaked out into the street hoping to catch the words of the Herald. When his announcement had passed she drank her water down and returned it to the bar.
> 
> _I wonder what kind of work they mean_, she thinks as she wanders out into the street to see if there's anything more to catch.



Nicolo repeats the message sans the "hear yes" word for word. Although he speaks in a clear voice, his tone is almost methodical.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

Curious as to the other details of the job, Alass? makes her way down the street following the others.


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2009)

"Hmph, coins are always good, let's hear the details," Michael says and the royal keep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2009)

Darren shrugs and follows Spincer North presumably towards the Royal Keep.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 1, 2009)

The way to Royal keep is nearly strait, taking them well past the business areas into an area consisting of mostly low income housing. It can be easily spotted at distance as an interior stone fortress surrounded by a large gown, that is itself surrounded by a large sturdy wooden wall.

Eventually, the group of adventurers arrive at the Squire Gregford's office. When they open the door they find a well furnished, if not cluttered, office. There are enough chairs for everyone. In a corner of the room are a set maps of the areas civilized by the humans and surrounding areas. The boarder of Elves' forest, and a section of the southern boarder of the northern mountain range are shown, but most of the area to the south and the east are unmarked. There is a heavy oak desk towards the back of the room facing towards the front. On top of it are stacks of paper on the right, and on the left is a holy symbol of Tyr sitting on a stand. 

Behind the desk is rather a distinguished a man wearing splint armor. He seems to be in his late 20's. He has dark hair and a cleanly trimmed mustache. There seems to be a sort of radiance about him that makes him seem almost non-human. His eyes display a sort of wisdom belonging to a man well beyond his years. His shoulders are broader and thicker than Spincer's, and he seems to be in great physical condition.

After the door closes, he waits for everyone to be seated before he begins, "So, you are the ones who answered my call." He and points to a blue pin on the map mentioned earlier that is south couple miles south of Greenbrier. "We have been getting reports lately from farmers in the area that their herds have are being attacked at night. Tracks and testimony suspect that rather large wolves are involved. The attacks have been concentrated at night. We searched most of the surrounding area this morning, but we did not come up with anything.

"The town guard are not well suited for tracking, but they have managed to comb over a large area. We have narrowed the search area down to this area here," he says pointing to a red pin further south and east of the blue one, "There is a large mound  here with the remains of an ancient tower built into the side of it. They're likely using it as a sort of cave shelter. The guardsmen would search the area themselves, but they have other duties to attend to. Court starts in an hour and guardsmen need to be in attendance. Your job is to search the mound before nightfall. I'm willing to pay 100 gold pieces to your group for doing this job.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

When the man finishes his little speech, Alass? looks from side to side at the others with her, "Our group?" she wonders out loud. She huffs out a puff of air and scans the map momentarily and then glances up at the man who had just been speaking. Surveying his face for a second she then asks, "Large wolves?" she grimaced thinking at what exactly this could be. 

((I'm not sure what I could roll to do a check on what we're dealing with so I will wait))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

"Sounds simple enough," Darren's gruff voice growls as he eyes those gathered.  "Don't much fancy getting bit but the pay's good enough."

"Name's Darren, I mostly do odd jobs here and there but I'm a fair enough shot with a bow that I think I can hold my own."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When the man finishes his little speech, Alass? looks from side to side at the others with her, "Our group?" she wonders out loud. She huffs out a puff of air and scans the map momentarily and then glances up at the man who had just been speaking. Surveying his face for a second she then asks, "Large wolves?" she grimaced thinking at what exactly this could be.
> 
> ((I'm not sure what I could roll to do a check on what we're dealing with so I will wait))



((Intelligence check with a -2 penalty since you don't have Animal Lore as one of your NWPs

You rolled an 8, you needed less than a 10 to succeed.

You think the big wolfs might be Worgs.))



EvilMoogle said:


> "Sounds simple enough," Darren's gruff voice growls as he eyes those gathered.  "Don't much fancy getting bit but the pay's good enough."
> 
> "Name's Darren, I mostly do odd jobs here and there but I'm a fair enough shot with a bow that I think I can hold my own."



"I'm glad to have you on board then Darren," he says with a smile, "So, I suppose we're all in agreement then. Is there anything else you'd like to ask before you go?"


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2009)

1d100+0
36+0 = 36 Diplomacy/Persuasion or w/e it is called in AD&D

"Say out of those 100 gold pieces, would you be willing to sponsor some of it in sorts of wares and equipment maybe? Traps would be preferred. I say we trap the entire tower and these wolfs should find themselves dead before the night is over."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Muk said:


> 1d100+0
> 36+0 = 36 Diplomacy/Persuasion or w/e it is called in AD&D
> 
> "Say out of those 100 gold pieces, would you be willing to sponsor some of it in sorts of wares and equipment maybe? Traps would be preferred. I say we trap the entire tower and these wolfs should find themselves dead before the night is over."


((It is "Persuasion" which is a Charisma based NWP. Since you don't have the NWP, it is a Charisma check with a -2 penalty. So to succeed you needed to roll a 15 or less on a d20. So by the dividing your 36 from a d100 by 5 that 36 becomes a 7.2 which is a pass.))

"Funny you should mention that." Gregford says, "We have already procured a good number of wolf traps from the local hunters. They are at your disposal as well as a pack mule to carry them. Unfortunately I believe we are a bit pressed for time. Sundown is in five hours and it should take two hours to get there, so any other gear procurement may take too much time. Since you wont have a lot time to buy equipment though I will provide you with this..."

Gregford reached into his desk and procured an ornate bottle filled with a light pinkish liquid. "This a potion of greater healing. Use it sparingly and consider it a loan. If there is any left when your done I'd like it returned. Is there anything else?"

Spincer spoke up at that moment, "Yeah, I couldn't help but notice your exact words earlier when you said you where willing to pay us 100 gold to take care of these wolves. What my companions aren't aware of is that you are also Greenbrier's chief administrator by default and over the years you have become quite shrewd."

"Your exact words where that you where willing to pay us one hundred gold pieces to take care of this problem." he continued, "What you did not saying that you where not willing to pay more than one hundred gold pieces. That means that one hundred gold pieces is what you would like to pay us, but you are actually willing to pay us a bit more. Isn't that right?"

Gregford folded his hands in front of him and smiled, "Absolutely corret Spincer, but I am also a fair a man. My offer still stands at one hundred gold pieces. If you run into more trouble than If the value of your efforts becomes greater than 100 gold pieces your reward will increase proportionally."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

Alass? smiled, "Really isn't not too bad of a price," she remarked, "100 gold pieces is more than some make in a weeks time, its a handsome bounty and if there's more trouble to be had--then there's more money to be had too." She paused to glance around, "I don't see it as us being cheated."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Darren grins, "a hundred gold's more than many make in their whole life.  It's a good price, for now at least."

"This place easy enough to find?  If the time's so limited we'd best get along with it. Traps are good to make sure the job stays done.  Shouldn't need much else."


----------



## Muk (Apr 7, 2009)

"Well then with traps in hand, this should go rather quick." Michael grinned at the traps.

He's ready to leave.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alass? smiled, "Really isn't not too bad of a price," she remarked, "100 gold pieces is more than some make in a weeks time, its a handsome bounty and if there's more trouble to be had--then there's more money to be had too." She paused to glance around, "I don't see it as us being cheated."





EvilMoogle said:


> Darren grins, "a hundred gold's more than many make in their whole life.  It's a good price, for now at least."
> 
> "This place easy enough to find?  If the time's so limited we'd best get along with it. Traps are good to make sure the job stays done.  Shouldn't need much else."





Muk said:


> "Well then with traps in hand, this should go rather quick." Michael grinned at the traps.
> 
> He's ready to leave.



Spincer rose from his seat, by nature his posture was strait and spoke with an even tone. "I suppose we'll be off then. I am pretty sure I know the way. Is there anything else we should know before we leave?"

"Yes," Gregford replied, "at night fall you should stable your animals at the Henderson's farm a half mile north. They have been hit particularly hard, and so their stables have a lot of room. They also have a bunk house and they've already agreed to put you up for the night."

And so the party gathered their things and set off for the tower. It doesn't take long for the mound to come into view. It stands almost 500 feet tall, unnatural in a setting that stretches mostly flat as far as they eye can see.

((Now is a good time for player characters to get to know each other. This is also a que for KingOfShippers to make his entrance.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2009)

"Just remember, don't step on the traps. I am not getting you out of a trap if you get caught in one, not with wolfs in my neck," Michael says to the others while he's traveling.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Yeah, yeah," Spincer says to Micheal, "just remember to keep your mule out of the the traps too. I'm sure nothing would lure to the wolves faster than struggling live bait! Then again, that's actually not a bad idea."


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2009)

"Hah! Old Sam here would easily kick those wolf's ass if they attack him from behind. Now if you want to be bait, I am not going to stop you for volunteering," Michael says with a glee.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Spincer chuckled, "Micheal wasn't it? Your a funny man Micheal."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Alass? watches the men talk, she's mostly taken aback by the prescence of others as she's used to being alone. As they move across the land she keeps her spell book hugged to her chest with one arm and she moves rather awkwardly. She steps high to avoid the grass and rocks and just keeps a watch on those who are talking around her. Sometimes staring at times.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Spincer looked back over his shoulder at Alassë, "Lady elf! You know when you do dangerous work its usually a good idea to get to know your co-workers. Its easier to save the one working next to you if you can think of each other as comrades."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2009)

"Perhaps it be best for thine to be quiet down a bit. You all be so loud, I could hear all ye footsteps coming a mile away," said a sour voice to to the left of them and, A man of average height and age stepped through a cluster of trees to the right of them, he was wearing a wolf skin pelt and boots and a loose-fitting pair of leather pants. He carried a wooden battle axe in his hands, and on his back was was old notched quarterstaff, he also had long shaggy brown hair thang hung past his shoulders and covered his eyes. Also slung on his shoulder was a large leather traveling pack.

He looked around quickly before speaking again. "Tis be a shame if the wolves, got such, fine young people after all. Name's Lars Delthor by the way, what be the purpose of shuch fine folks be in a unruly place like this."

_He is eight feet away he's not close enough to see his eyes._

Off to work after this....later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Spincer looked back over his shoulder at Alass?, "Lady elf! You know when you do dangerous work its usually a good idea to get to know your co-workers. Its easier to save the one working next to you if you can think of each other as comrades."



With a hand sweeping down the side of her hair, Alass? sighed, "Sorry, I-I know...I'm just not the most outgoing personality really," she said, her voice seeming small. 

"I'm not sure if you caught my name, I'm called Alass?--" she made some jerky movements and then clenched her hands around the spell book. "Sorry if I've been a little rude." 



KingOfShippers said:


> "Perhaps it be best for thine to be quiet down a bit. You all be so loud, I could hear all ye footsteps coming a mile away," said a sour voice to to the left of them and, A man of average height and age stepped through a cluster of trees to the right of them, he was wearing a wolf skin pelt and boots and a loose-fitting pair of leather pants. He carried a wooden battle axe in his hands, and on his back was was old notched quarterstaff, he also had long shaggy brown hair thang hung past his shoulders and covered his eyes. Also slung on his shoulder was a large leather traveling pack.
> 
> He looked around quickly before speaking again. "Tis be a shame if the wolves, got such, fine young people after all. Name's Lars Delthor by the way, what be the purpose of shuch fine folks be in a unruly place like this."
> 
> ...



Examining the new man, Alass? sighed, "Oh...you're were sent to help with the wolves?"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> With a hand sweeping down the side of her hair, Alassë sighed, "Sorry, I-I know...I'm just not the most outgoing personality really," she said, her voice seeming small.
> 
> "I'm not sure if you caught my name, I'm called Alassë--" she made some jerky movements and then clenched her hands around the spell book. "Sorry if I've been a little rude."
> 
> ...



The Barbarian who had identified himself as Lars, nodded his, head, stepping forward, as he got closer he caught sight of the spellbook, before answering warily. "Indeed I was Lady Elf, Gregford hired me on for some extra muscle just incase."

_Lars steps foward and his facial features can now be seen, it as well as his body is covered with scars and his right eye is missing. The left is a sparking green_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2009)

At the newcomer's arrival Darren unconsciously pulled the hood of his cloak lower, covering his own scars.  "Names Darren.  Extra hands make for lighter work I suppose."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Spincer watched the man for a moment, "Gregford didn't say anything about any wild men joining us, but I suppose we could use the help."

Spincer didn't much care for Lars' sort. Before the fall of Dalmas a group of barbarians had come to the city seeking shelter from the war. It was obvious to him Lars was one of them. He respected in so much that there where strong warriors in their ranks, but they where not soldiers like he was. Brutes and thugs in his opinion.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 9, 2009)

"Indeed more help, shall make the job go by much quicker...Though I doubt the job will be easy." Lars said already growing impatient and restless from being idle to long. He rolled his neck cracking his muscles as he did, before tucking his axe back into a loop on a snake skin belt around his waist. 

_Hey Strongarm, when you generated my character, what was my abillties and so forth_


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

((No problem with the character, I'm almost done with the sheet. The generate I'm using doesn't cover barbarians though so I'm having to manual enter a little data, but not much.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Party continues on. As they draw near the hill the "Tower" comes into view. When it was first constructed it was a tower, now its a ruin. What's left of it are a two stone walls embedded into the side of the hill on it's east western side. The south wall had long sense collapsed, along with any semblance of a roof. Only the inner wall, the north wall, and two thirds of the west wall remain standing.

Before the party gets close enough to peer inside the wind shifts slightly wafting the party with a revolting, stomach churning stench.

((Everyone in the party has to roll a successful constitution check or loose their lunch. Just to try it out I'll roll for everyone this time, you can be asked to roll for yourself if you perfer.
Alassë 8 Pass
Darren 3 Pass
Lars 15 Fail
Micheal 5 Pass
Spincer 11 Pass

Lars looses 1 hp

Lars hp total 10/11

Everyone who passed the check gets 10 exp.
))

The combination of foul stenches is enough to causes Lars to throw up on the side of the path.

As the party draws near the source of the stench becomes clear. In the center of what remains of the tower's bottom floor are two large piles of refuse, rotting cow and horse carcasses, and excrement. They each stand several feet high. There are two clear paths around the filth piles that, long the edge of the wall, and down the center between the two paths. Feasting on the leavings are nearly two dozen giant rats. As the party approaches they begin to rear back and huddle together hissing warnings at our heroes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 10, 2009)

_We need to roll the 20dice to choose whether or not we can go down the clear path right_

Seeing the rats, Lars readies his Axe, incase they attack.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 10, 2009)

((No need to roll for that, there are three paths. Between the piles, and around the sides of the piles nearing the walls. The path's themselves are just over 3 feet wide, so there is plenty of room to travel between them. 

Alright, here is the standar combat procedure for AD&D second edition.

Step 1: I decide what the opposition is going to do. I have already done this.

Step 2: The Players announce their actions. You can use this time to strategist and come up with whatever it is you want your character to do.

Step 3: During this encounter I'll be using what's called a Group Initiative since the monsters greatly outnumber the players. Simply put I roll to D10s and the side with the lowest roll goes first. 

Step 4: All the actions that take place in the round take place at the same time. In the interests of keeping track of time, a combat round is a full minute.

So since Lars lost his lunch earlier. KoS, roll 1d10 for initiative.
))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 10, 2009)

_I rolled a five, so..._

Lars starts to head toward, the clear path closest to the wall, He takes out his axe, incase the rats decide to charge, and beckons for the rest of the party to move slowly.

_Does Moogle's character have the ability to sense traps._


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is crude drawing of what the scene before you looks like. The yellow spots are where the Giant rats are. The bigger spots are where several of them are standing together. And the blue stick figures are the player characters. The big brown areas are the the piles of shit are, they're high enough that you can't see what's behind them behind them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

((I kind of need a list of spells or something don't I?))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 10, 2009)

((Alesse knows 3 spells, Read Magic, Identify, and Magic Missile.

At level one you only get one memorized spell per day.

By default, unless you declare otherwise I will assume your memorized spell for the day is Magic Missile. You can only cast it 1 time.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Alesse knows 3 spells, Read Magic, Identify, and Magic Missile.
> 
> At level one you only get one memorized spell per day.
> 
> By default, unless you declare otherwise I will assume your memorized spell for the day is Magic Missile. You can only cast it 1 time.))



((Well I will think it over but I think I know what I am going to do. Thanks man.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 10, 2009)

((No problem. To answer KoS's question, both rouges are capable of detecting traps, but they need to be actively looking for them.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

((Holy hell that's a lot of rats....  Darren's choice would be to engage from a range with a bow.  If we get lucky maybe they'll scatter (but I doubt it), if nothing else he can at least attack at +1 from his Dex.))

((And the flip side is, the "wolves" are still out there, we don't want to waste too much energy here.  I'm open to suggestions.))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 10, 2009)

_Well the center path is out, judging from the drawing the left pile has the least rats, so it might be safer to hug the left wall, I wonder if we could distract them by throwing, some ration bars towards, if we could get by while they're eating those_

Lars puts his pack on the ground and starts to rifle through it and removed a stone dagger, a couple ration bars and a torch, before turning to eye the rest of the party questioningly.

_How fast would the carcases burn, and how fast would a fire spread in here, we could set one of the piles on fire, which might scare off the rats, but at the same time, it could kill us, by briniging the building down on us if it spreads to fast, there also the risk of suffocation._


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> _Well the center path is out, judging from the drawing the left pile has the least rats, so it might be safer to hug the left wall, I wonder if we could distract them by throwing, some ration bars towards, if we could get by while they're eating those_
> 
> Lars puts his pack on the ground and starts to rifle through it and removed a stone dagger, a couple ration bars and a torch, before turning to eye the rest of the party questioningly.
> 
> _How fast would the carcases burn, and how fast would a fire spread in here, we could set one of the piles on fire, which might scare off the rats, but at the same time, it could kill us, by briniging the building down on us if it spreads to fast, there also the risk of suffocation._



((I like the dialog going on here, but you guys need to come to a decision. Thinking about what to do too hard counts as an action.

As far as how fast the carcasses would burn? The only way to find out is to try it. :ho))


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2009)

_I am not quiet following the situation.

The carcasses with rats are a few feet down below us? Can they directly move to us or will they have to go around some sort of path? Is Michael able to tell if they have to move around a path?_

"Lars why don't we collapse the wall on top of the rats from the other side? You seem like a strong person, it should be rather easy"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> _I am not quiet following the situation.
> 
> The carcasses with rats are a few feet down below us? Can they directly move to us or will they have to go around some sort of path? Is Michael able to tell if they have to move around a path?
> 
> "Lars you look like a very strong man, what say you if we roll a large tree trunk down the carcass. I say if we back off the rats wont attack us until we've got the tree trunk to walz them with. If nothing else I'll stand guard while you hack down a tree."_


_

((Technically speaking, the rats have the high ground with them standing on top of mounds of shit and carcasses that are high enough that no one in the party can see whats on the other side of them. Your approaching from the side with the collapsed wall. There isn't anything separating the party from the rats. Your on relatively level ground with the floor of the tower ruin.))_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> _I am not quiet following the situation.
> 
> The carcasses with rats are a few feet down below us? Can they directly move to us or will they have to go around some sort of path? Is Michael able to tell if they have to move around a path?_
> 
> "Lars why don't we collapse the wall on top of the rats from the other side? You seem like a strong person, it should be rather easy"






strongarm85 said:


> ((Technically speaking, the rats have the high ground with them standing on top of mounds of shit and carcasses that are high enough that no one in the party can see whats on the other side of them. Your approaching from the side with the collapsed wall. There isn't anything separating the party from the rats. Your on relatively level ground with the floor of the tower ruin.))



_How long would it take to collapse the opposite wall, and do we have the resources to do it., though that might not be a good idea, it could bring down the enite building, like with setting fire to the pile._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

I am just waiting to see what gets said and all.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2009)

Darren will ready his bow and move to the outer edge of short range (60' for a short bow, I think?), he'll engage when the rest of the party is ready or if the rats start advancing towards the party.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2009)

*Alright when it comes down to it, we're going to have to fight at least a few of them irregardless, so might as well get going*

Lars stands up and moves foward a short ways, putting all items he got previously back in, other than three ration bars, which he throws into throws into the midst of the rats on the left pile. he looks back over his shoulder at his companions before stating "Let's hope they go for those, so that we can have enough time, to get across"

*If they go for the bars he'll start inching along the left wall. If they don't he'll try and set the refuse pile on fire and hope it scares the rats off.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

((Alright, that's it for round discussion, now time to roll for the rat's initiative. The rats rolled a 1, lowest total goes first.))

Collectively the Rats do not make any move towards the Party, collectively holding action.

Spincer moves in a few feet in front of Alassë and Micheal and draws nearer to the edge of the tower while Darren moves into position and readies his bow. When Lars throws the ration bars at the rats on the left, instead of paying attention to the food, they scare retreat back to the tops of the mound and huddle close to each other, near the center. They make no move to attack him as he approaches.

((That's it for round one Discussion now begins for Round two. Since Lars is closest to the rats KoS rolls initiative for the group again this round.))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2009)

*I rolled a two...*

Lars watches as they retreat back up the pile, and grins wickedly.

*I'm no going to bother throwing anything else as I don't need to waste any more rations, but judging on how skitish they are, we might actually be able to pass by without them attacking. I also wonder if we make enough noise, we can get them to run away.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

Alassë really can't do much else and doesn't want to get too close to the rats either ((had a bad experince with rats before, me not her)). So she takes up the back ranks and says, "Perhaps I could try and attack them from far back, but that might draw them nearer?"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2009)

Lars had finally decided, what to do. He drew  himself up to his height, did his best to keep the hair from covering his face and tried to look as menacing as possible, before grabbing his axe and stone dagger, he took several steps forward, until he stood a couple feet from the left pile. He faced the rats before roaring

"Blarg!!! I am a predator, and you have plenty of room to run away, and are not cornered in anyway whatsoever." Lars had heard this had worked before, infact his father had told him so, though he had forgotten on whether or not it only worked on snakes...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2009)

Darren maintains his position, ready to shoot if they come forward.

"I don't like the idea of going in there while they're waiting.  They might steady their stomachs while we're pinned to the wall.  Want me to take a shot and see if a few come out?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2009)

((About 9 hours to go until I call the end of the round!))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2009)

*On another note entirely my character now being batshit, since he had no personality before, will have one more plan if this one doesn't succeed revolving around challenging the leader of the group of rats for leadership...He can do this right, I Know he doesn't know how to speak rat, so he'll wing it.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2009)

((Alright, the round discussion is up. Rats' initiative roll is a 10.))

While the others are busy discussing how to deal with the Rats, Lars begins to wave his axe at them. All the rats on the left mound bolt across the center to the right mound.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 12, 2009)

Lars watches in astonishment as the rats bolt, before breaking out in a wide grin and started cackling.

"Well hot damn, It worked, for once it happened like it did in my mind!" he hooted his only eye twitching slightly. "But wait...it hasn't started raining beer and virgins...maybe it'll start if I stay still for a few moments." He stood still for a moment, waiting...hoping for said Beer and woman to drop from the sky. 

"Hmm guess not..."

With the rats on the left pile gone, Lars moves forward again this time walking to the clear path, but not before taking his knife and cutting off a couple pieces of a horse carcas and depositing them along, with his knife back in his pack, to possibly be used later for bait.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2009)

((Combat rounds are still in progress, however the mound is too high for the Rat's to get a clear view at Lars, or vice versa. So Moogle will roll initiative this time.))

However, there is something mixed in with the piles of filth that Lars can see now that was immediately apparent before. In addition to everything else there is an assortment of human skeletal remains mixed in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Init:
1d10+0
5+0 = 5

Darren will approach to keep pace with the group as they advance, keeping his bow at the ready.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Alass? will try to move to follow Lars around some, if the rats advance back, she will immdiately back off. If that's not possible she will have to use her magic missile. 

After that, she will attack with her quarter staff if its called for.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

Spincer takes the middle ground near Alassë. If Muk doesn't post before the round is over Micheal will be on the opposite side of Spincer from Alassë.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2009)

Initiative:
1d20+0
6+0 = 6

Attacking with sling at maximum range:
attack:
1d20+0
15+0 = 15

damage:
1d4+0
4+0 = 4

_I don't remember AD&D stats so i am using sling damage from 3rd edition._


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

((We're using Group initiative. You also do 1d4+1 damage with your sling when you attack. So I take this to mean that you are attacking this round right?))


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2009)

_Yes, I'll attack round 1, got nothing else to do anyways or do I?_


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

((The rats also get a 5 on their initiative roll. First up is determined by a coin toss. The Rats go first.))

With everyone lining up against the outside wall the Rats are beginning to file out of the tower at a slow pace as one group. Just then, a lone bullet makes it way out of Micheal's sling. It misses the intended target, but it close enough to get the attention of the rats. If it'd had hit, it would have killed one of them. 

All 23 of the rats immediately turn on the gnome and begin to chase after him. 

Micheal Long range with a sling bullet 200 yards. At long range Micheal takes a -5 penalty to his attack. His attack is not good enough to hit one of the rats with the penalty. By the end of the round that Rats have closed in to 188 yards.

Lars, Allesë, and Spincer are along the outer wall. Darren is in the same place he was before. He is within range of attacking with his bow.

It is not the next round. Since Muk initiated combat and the rats are focusing on him, Muk rolls 1d10 for the party's initiative next round.


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2009)

Initiative:
1d10+0
5+0 = 5

Attack:
1d20+-5
9+-5 = 4

dmg:
1d4+1
3+1 = 4

Kiting, he'll move back and then attack again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2009)

Where are the rats relative to Darren?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

They are directly in front of him, running to Darren's left. I'd say he is within 20 yards of the closest one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2009)

Darren will move away from Micheal attempting to arc behind the rat charge.  He'll hold his attack until they get farther away unless they start to move towards him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 13, 2009)

Lars slaps his face in resignation, before letting out a nervous chuckle, though having no throwable weapons he readies his Axe in a defense position, and moves near Alasse.

*Would the Animal Handler skill be able to work on them, or are there too many of them,*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

((Too many, and probably too agitated to pay much attention to you at this point anyways))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Too many, and probably too agitated to pay much attention to you at this point anyways))



*Hmm well then Lars I Guess will stay by Alasse until the rats get close enough to attack.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

((They're actually being kitted away from you. They're all outside the tower now in an all out run after Micheal.))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((They're actually being kitted away from you. They're all outside the tower now in an all out run after Micheal.))



*If that's the case that means I have to go out and chase down twenty-three raging pissed rodents, to get the XP, I don't know I'm going to wait to see what CTK does before I decide, how many rats would a magic missile take out by the way.*

*I really need to pick up a bow in town next time I'm there*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

((At level 1, Magic Missile will only hit one target. It will hit of course.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

((This is why I love Swarm Rules)) 

Alass? is going to avoid any kind of a fight with the rats and stay to the back, as far as she can away. The one rat she would hit wouldn't be worth it, she would be unable to use this spell for the rest of the day.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2009)

((They are nice. Dungeons and Dragons, especially first and second editions, are basically just light versions of war game rules. But like most war games while units can work, together in close proximity, there is such attention to detail each member of a unit has it's own hp and stats. So swarms rules outside of a few specific instances are completely unheard of in 1st and 2nd editions.))

Alright Spincer is also going to chase after the rats as well. The next post will be the results for this round.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 14, 2009)

*Lars will follow the rest of the party out of the towar and will also try to chase the rats down.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

((The Rats get a 7 on their initiative))

Micheal, who is still riding on Sam, easily outpaces the rats, at the cost of accuracy.

He suffers a -5 range penalty to his THACO, and a -5 penalty for Sam riding at full speed, bringing his die roll down to a -1. 

He actually never even manages to fire his sling bullet. He loads it in the sling, and then the bullet falls bounces out before he can do anything with it.

Darren has much better luck. His arrow pierces on of the giant rats cleanly threw the chest, skewering the creature. (19 attack roll +1 bonus for dex gives him a result of 20. The damage roll was an 6 on 1d6).

Spincer isn't barely able to keep pace of the rats and isn't able to gain any ground on them at all. Lars on the other hand is fast enough out run them.

Even without catching the rats, they realize that they are now surrounded on 3 sides. by things that could possibly kill them. Micheal in front, Darren on the left flank, and Spincer and Lars running at them from the rear.

((This prompts a moral check. PCs will never have to make one, but NPCs and monsters do.

Giant Rats are non-preditor monster animals which gives them a base moral of 7, since they are animal intelligent monsters. They have less than a 1/2 hit dice hp, so that is a -2 penalty. But they also outnumber the party by 3 to 1 so thats +2 bonus. The result of the check is an 11, so they fail.))

The remaining rats scatter. Chasing them at this point is futile.

The party gets 15 exp divided 5 ways for the one Giant Rat the Darren killed. Lars gets an additional 50 for figuring out that the party could have safely moved past the rats without fighting them. Had that happened, they would have all gained full exp for each of the rats without having to fighting them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

Alass? sinks back against the nearest sturdy object, "That seemed a little bit scary...i've never seen that many of them in one spot!" she commented trying to sound in an overall cheerful manner. She looked between her companions and sighed, "I guess we can...move on now?"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alass? sinks back against the nearest sturdy object, "That seemed a little bit scary...i've never seen that many of them in one spot!" she commented trying to sound in an overall cheerful manner. She looked between her companions and sighed, "I guess we can...move on now?"




Lars looked her way and grinned at her "Nor have I come to think of it lass, Rat packs generally don't get that large, but when it comes down to it, most time you can scare them off by acting bigger and meaner than they are."

*Would the lone fallen rat offer up anything worth taking off it (Meat, Teeth, it's pelt.)*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

((Eh, you could probably get 12 pounds of meat out of it and a decent pelt considering the rat's a bit bigger than an beaver. Give or take a few pounds on the meat depending on what parts your willing to save, or eat. The Teeth and bones may not do you much good though.))

Now that the party can get a closer look they notice a large number of humanoid bones mixed in with everything else. As they get to the other side of the mounds they notice that the tower that has a long hallway 5 feet wide that cuts into the mound itself. At the beginning of the hallway, the rotted discarded remains of a door can be seen, though most of the door itself is gone. At the end of the hallway is a door. The Hall floor is covered in dirt leading up to the door. There are several prints leading in. The most noticeable are wolf prints approaching the size of a bear's.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

Lars hangs back for a moment, to begin the skining process, and prepares to take around four pounds of meat, from it's hind quarters (It's hips which is where a good bit of muscle is located) and back (all together, not seperatly). 

*Would I need to roll for this.*


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2009)

"Next time, yeah next time I ain't playing bait," Michael says it as an statement.

He'll wait for Lars to finish skinning and then follows him inside the tower.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

As curiosity gets the best of her, Alass? steps forward to watch Lars as he skins the creature, she'd seen it done before but it made her a little uneasy. After a moment of forcing the thought of the things wet skin out of her mind, she managed to speak, "Are you going to sell the hide in town?" she asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is a general layout of what your seeing.



Muk said:


> "Next time, yeah next time I ain't playing bait," Michael says it as an statement.
> 
> He'll wait for Lars to finish skinning and then follows him inside the tower.



Nope.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As curiosity gets the best of her, Alass? steps forward to watch Lars as he skins the creature, she'd seen it done before but it made her a little uneasy. After a moment of forcing the thought of the things wet skin out of her mind, she managed to speak, "Are you going to sell the hide in town?" she asked.



"If I can't, I can always make clothes out of it" Lars replies, giving her a warm smile. "I'm hoping this endevor will give me enough to trade for another bow, as my last one snapped, a few months back fighting off bandits."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

"Last I checked" Darren growled, "Wolves don't use doors much.  Means we got us some sort riders.  Goblins maybe.  Or especially sanitary Gnomes."  He eyes the mounds of refuse and Michael wryly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> "If I can't, I can always make clothes out of it" Lars replies, giving her a warm smile. "I'm hoping this endevor will give me enough to trade for another bow, as my last one snapped, a few months back fighting off bandits."



Alass? smirked, "I know some pretty good bow makers--from back home," she said, "Nothing works better than an Elvan bow."



EvilMoogle said:


> "Last I checked" Darren growled, "Wolves don't use doors much.  Means we got us some sort riders.  Goblins maybe.  Or especially sanitary Gnomes."  He eyes the mounds of refuse and Michael wryly.



"That is odd," she commented now, "So you think there could be more than just wolves here?" Alass? asked now. "Or maybe something that looked like a wolf but can use a door?"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Alass? smirked, "I know some pretty good bow makers--from back home," she said, "Nothing works better than an Elvan bow."



Lars stood up having finished, the process, deposited the rat pelt, and meat that was wrapped, in what looked like a wolf pelt inside his pack before answering. 

"Indeed I've heard many tales of the feats of Elven Archers and thier bows, but have not seen such a sight as of yet."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "That is odd," she commented now, "So you think there could be more than just wolves here?" Alass? asked now. "Or maybe something that looked like a wolf but can use a door?"




"Perhaps our wolves are more than they appear to be," Lars mused to himself. "Perhaps we might have changelings on our hand instead."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

"Maybe...   Dunno.  Maybe just a really smart wolf that likes doors."  He waits impatiently while Lars works, "Only one way we're gonna find out though."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

"I suppose we will need to have a look then," Spincer said.

The hallway appears to be just wide enough that two people can walk down it side by side. What's going to be our order going in?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

Lars will be in the back, to keep an eye out for back attacks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

((Coward!  ))

Darren will take point and will search for traps as they move along.

His find-traps skill is 35%, I'll leave it to the DM to roll as needed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Coward!  ))
> 
> Darren will take point and will search for traps as they move along.
> 
> His find-traps skill is 35%, I'll leave it to the DM to roll as needed.



*Not quite, Lars is probably better suited for the back, or middle, incase of back attacks, as he has nothing as of yet to search for traps like the thieves do, who are the ones that should be up front. *


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well Spincer, being the armored fighter, is going to stay behind Darren while he checks for traps.

((I'll wait a couple of hours and see where Muk wants Micheal to stand. If he doesn't pick by then he'll be in the middle along with Alassë))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

As the party continues down the corridor, Darren notices a pit trap... about a half second too late. With his swift feet and reflexes though he was able to avoid falling to what would have been certain death.

((Darren failed his detect traps check. He needed a 35 or lower on a d100 to succeed. He did however pass his dexterity check which kept him from falling in.))



The pit that opened up in the ground is a perfectly circular hole, 5 feet across and extending an incredible distance bellow. No one in the party, not even those with able to see well in the dark, can tell how deep the pit is with their eyes alone.

What's more, the pit has opened up directly in front of the door, and there is very little room to put one's feet down on the opposite side of the hole.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> As the party continues down the corridor, Darren notices a pit trap... about a half second too late. With his swift feet and reflexes though he was able to avoid falling to what would have been certain death.
> 
> ((Darren failed his detect traps check. He needed a 35 or lower on a d100 to succeed. He did however pass his dexterity check which kept him from falling in.))
> 
> ...



((What happened to my detecting trap doors, is that not in AD&D2))

Alass? helps him back to his feet, needlessly it would seem, "Are you okay?" she asks, "That was close, we really need to be careful."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((What happened to my detecting trap doors, is that not in AD&D2))
> 
> Alass? helps him back to his feet, needlessly it would seem, "Are you okay?" she asks, "That was close, we really need to be careful."



((That's detect secret doors. If there's a hidden doorway somewhere, concealed with magic or anything else, your good. It doesn't help much with traps though.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((That's detect secret doors. If there's a hidden doorway somewhere, concealed with magic or anything else, your good. It doesn't help much with traps though.))



((Ah I see, I've never even played a full blood elf, sorry. ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Ah I see, I've never even played a full blood elf, sorry. ))



((Actually, its the same ability for both in 2nd edition. It was just probably broadened to include traps in later editions.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2009)

_3rd edition elfs also only get a search rolls for secret rooms, not traps. they have to actively search for traps. _

"Hmm, now how do we get to that door?" Michael asks, before he lets a bullet fall down the hole to see how long it takes for some sort of sound to echo back up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> _3rd edition elfs also only get a search rolls for secret rooms, not traps. they have to actively search for traps. _
> 
> "Hmm, now how do we get to that door?" Michael asks, before he lets a bullet fall down the hole to see how long it takes for some sort of sound to echo back up.



((I thought that the door of the trap and where it led to might count as a secret room is all))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Muk said:


> _3rd edition elfs also only get a search rolls for secret rooms, not traps. they have to actively search for traps. _
> 
> "Hmm, now how do we get to that door?" Michael asks, before he lets a bullet fall down the hole to see how long it takes for some sort of sound to echo back up.



The fall seems impossibly long. A full 7 seconds after the bullet is drooped a very feint echo is heard.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

Darren inspects the area around the pit, is it possible to squeeze around it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

There is enough ground for one person to stand on one foot on the opposite side of the hole. Naturally, it'll require a dexterity check to stand on that spot. :ho


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 16, 2009)

*is the doorway on the opposite side open or closed because I suppose, Lars could chuck his equipment over, then try and jump.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Door is closed. There is very little room for Lars to land. The hole itself is perfectly circular and leads right up to the edge of the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

What about the door itself?  Is there a visible lock?  Knob or handle and latch?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

There is a visible lock on the left side of the door. The Hinges of the door can clearly be seen on the right side, facing in towards the hallway. When the door is opened it will swing out over the hole.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 16, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> There is a visible lock on the left side of the door. The Hinges of the door can clearly be seen on the right side, facing in towards the hallway. When the door is opened it will swing out over the hole.



*Is the door large enough to make a bridge over the gap, if we somehow tore it off it's hinges.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, it is large enough to bridge the gap.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

"We may be about as far as we're gonna get."  He sighs at the door and the pit, "I could probably get across.  I might even be able to pick the lock.  Don't think I'll manage it while balancing over the pit though."

"And I don't much like the idea of falling into the unknown."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

"Well, maybe can figure something out if we see what's down there." Spincer lite a torch and dropped it down the hole. Anyone peering down the hole can see that not only is the hole perfectly round, but completely smooth threw the inside. It cuts threw everything, loose soil, rock, and bedrock, with the precision that would make an gnome blush. Regardless, it stays perfectly rounded as it descends.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

"Maybe we could just barricade this side of the pit.  Pile up some stuff to keep anything inside from leaving."  Darren shrugged futilely.  "Of course, if they're not inside right now that wouldn't fix anything."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"I don't know if that would do any good," said Spincer. "Anyone with enough time to dig a hole deep and as deep and precise as this one probably has probably had enough time to carve out this whole hill. It just doesn't make any sense to put a hole there unless you've got a way to get across safely.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2009)

Miachel will search this side of the hole for some sort of mechanism.

1d100+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

I pmed the results. If he wants to share them, he'll have to have his character talk about it.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2009)

"There is a lip around the hole, anyone wants to pull it?" Michael suggests.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 17, 2009)

Muk said:


> "There is a lip around the hole, anyone wants to pull it?" Michael suggests.



"Hold on, where's it at?" Lars asked. "Course pulling the lip, might trigger something else as well."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"Maybe we should tie a rope around whoever pulls on the lip," Spincer replied, "that way if its another trap we can jerk them back to safety."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

"'Gnome's the lightest one.  Makes the most sense for him to do it.  Rest of us can be braced in case there's trouble."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"Alright, who brought the rope?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

"Ah got the rope."  Darren drops his pack long enough to dig out the hemp rope therein.  "If he falls 50 feet we aren't going to catch him anyway."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Spincer tied a lasso on one end of the rope and left the circle laying on the ground next to the hole. He strung out the rest of the rope leading down the hall and about 20 feet away he held on the an end with a little under 30 feet of the rope left over behind him for the others to grab. "Okay Micheal, why don't you just slip that lasso on, and if something unexpected happens we'll pull you out!"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 17, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Spincer tied a lasso on one end of the rope and left the circle laying on the ground next to the hole. He strung out the rest of the rope leading down the hall and about 20 feet away he held on the an end with a little under 30 feet of the rope left over behind him for the others to grab. "Okay Micheal, why don't you just slip that lasso on, and if something unexpected happens we'll pull you out!"



"Just promise, that if you do fall, that you won't return as a spirit of vengeance and haunt us," Lars said.


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2009)

"Hmm, I ain't promising anything," Michael answers. He'll make sure whatever they did to the rope was done well enough and then slips the lasso around.

He'll light a torch and then let himself get lowered down.

_Do i need to roll anything?_

1d100+0
88+0 = 88

1d20+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Hmm, I ain't promising anything," Michael answers. He'll make sure whatever they did to the rope was done well enough and then slips the lasso around.
> 
> He'll light a torch and then let himself get lowered down.
> 
> ...



((I thought we where just going to have you pull on the lip, I didn't think we where actually lowering you down the hole. The rope is just in case the lip is a second trap))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

Wide eyed and shocked Alass? recoiled back a little, "You're actually going down into that thing?" she asked. "Judging by the amount of time it took for that thing to fall, I would say this hole is certain death...if that lip is another trap what if its of the rope cutting variety?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

((This isn't going to be pretty...))

Micheal has trouble getting his footing together at first, but the strong hands holding the rope ensures that he doesn't fall anywhere. Now inside the hole, the gnome reaches his hand up and pulls back on the lip that's around the hole. As soon as he does so, for a split second, the "hole" becomes a circular piece of black fabric, and the ground beneath the fabric becomes solid.

Unfortunately for Micheal, his hand and the rope where both above the fabric are sliced cleanly off from the rest of their parts. For a split second gnome is buried completely in the ground. However, with nothing holding up the part of the lid the gnome just pulled up, the flap falls back down to the ground, reopening the pit bellow.

Micheal goes into a free fall.

((Alright, You've got one chance to save yourself, I need you to roll a d20 twice and post the results.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2009)

1d20+0
7+0 = 7

1d20+0
3+0 = 3

_oh well, that's what happens when i misunderstand something xD_


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

((Okay, the first roll was a Paralysis save so that your character would actually have the presence of mind to act. However, you needed to get a 16 or higher for it to pass. The second roll was a dexterity save. You needed a 11 or lower to pass it, which he did do, but because he failed the paralysis save he isn't able to act in time. Also, since Micheal lost his hand he suffers a permanent -2 to his dexterity, but it doesn't matter at this point.))

Unable to stop react immediately to the fall, it was already far to late for Micheal to stop himself during his fall. The rest of the party could do nothing but watch helplessly as the gnome fell down the deep shaft. Those with the stomach of watch see the Micheal outline as he plummets hundreds of feet down the circular shaft, illuminated by the torch Spincer threw dropped down the shaft earlier.

It all comes to an end 7 seconds later when the gnome hits the ground with a sickening cruch/splatter. The only consolation is that the resulting blood splatter extinguished the nearby torch so that nobody can actually see the damage that was done.

The party suffers it's first casualty, death by portable hole.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

From the second that he broke away from the rope and lost his hand Alass? couldn't look, she sheilded her eyes from the horrible fall and didn't bother to look back when the sound came a moment later. 

She glanced at the others in turn but couldn't find the words to say. Suddenly the  feeling washed over her, this was no job to be taken lightly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darren silently watched the gnome's plummet to death.  He was somewhat torn, it was always sad to watch a companion die needlessly, but at the same time the little man lost focus.  In a different situation that could have been fatal to everyone.

For now there was a job to do.  He approaches the hole carefully, checking to make sure there were no secondary traps remaining.  He then rolls up the "hole" and puts it in his bag, perhaps the mage can tell us more about it later.

Once it was secure he approaches the door, checks the locks for traps, and attempts the lock once he's sure it's safe.

((F/R traps is 35%, OL is 30% iirc, at work don't have my sheet go ahead and roll for me.  If he detects any traps he'll back off, let me know rather than attempting the disarm))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 18, 2009)

Lars stood stone faced as he watched the gnome fall, '_What a terrible way to die_ he thought sourly. _'May the gods, grant him a fair afterlife.'_

A few minutes later he looked on in confusion as Darren rolled up the hole, and put it in his bag.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

Spincer closed his eyes after hearing the sickening sound, "Funny guy..."

((Darren got 24 on his F/R traps and a 1 on his Open Locks))

Darren doesn't detect any more traps and he manages to open the lock easily. All that stands between the party and next room is a gentle push on a old door. 

Spincer wordlessly coils Darren's rope and hands it back to him. He's draws his bastard and nods to Darren to open the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2009)

Darren whispers to the rest of the group, "That wasn't any goblin trap, be ready for anything in there."  He puts up his bow and draws his sword in case he's pushed to melee and slowly slides the door open.

((Note, Darren will continue to search for traps so long as he's at the head of the party as long as they are inside))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

What was on the other side of the door was truly a frightening sight to behold. At one time, the room looked to be used as a repository for knowledge. Broken shelves once housing scrolls, now line the walls. The contents of those scrolls, along with a bed of straw are now completely strewn across the floor room. Directly across from the party is another door like the one they just entered. In the corner of the room a dead calf lies in a pool of it's own blood, several of it's limbs have been ripped out of it's sockets. But the most frightening thing in the room are the dozen and a half living beast inside. 

Worgs. Eighteen strong. Some of the beast near the size of brown bears. Any one of them look strong enough to rip the party in shreds. Against all of them, the party seems little more than a light snack. The biggest in the group, the alpha male. Dons a leather barding.

Fortunate though, the adventurers have arrived while the worgs are fast asleep. Only a pup, playing with the calf's intestines like a kitten with yarn, seems to be awake.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 19, 2009)

*What do we have to roll to keep the pup from alerting the others, maybe we could lure it out*

His eyes wide, Lars slowly edges his pack off his shoulders, keeping his axe in hand he slowly starts to rifle through, looking for the pieces of the horse carcas, hoping to lure the worg pup out with it.

*On another note entirly I'd like to keep the pup alive if possible*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

((Roll a d20 for Lars KoS))

Spincer pulls a torch out of his bag carefully. He holds it steadily in his hand making a quiet throwing motion into the next room.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 19, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Roll a d20 for Lars KoS))
> 
> Spincer pulls a torch out of his bag carefully. He holds it steadily in his hand making a quiet throwing motion into the next room.




*Not quite what I meant, I meant how high do we have to roll.*

*Rolled a 17*

Lars retrieves the horse carcas from his pack, before noticing Spincer removing the torch from his respecive bag. He lays the pieces of carcas, on the floor hoping to get the pup out of the room, without the adults waking up.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

((I know, what you meant. ))

The pup yelps quietly once, but the other worgs don't seem to notice, or care. The Pup paws his away across the room, into the hall, and to the horse carcass.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 19, 2009)

*Let's try not to kill him, there might be a chance we could tame him, I wonder if we could knock him out silently*

Lars gives the rest of the party a meaningful look, indicating that they needed to find a way, to incapacite the pup without awaking the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

((How big is the "pup"?  For that matter, we're all basically in the doorway right now, right?  Might just try to lure it outside.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((How big is the "pup"?  For that matter, we're all basically in the doorway right now, right?  Might just try to lure it outside.))



((The "pup" is a bit smaller than an average house cat. It is in the hall now.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

Alassëis going to basically keep as quiet as she can for now and watch for what the rest of the party does.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

Alass?is going to basically keep as quiet as she can for now and watch for what the rest of the party does.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Spincer lights the torch and tosses it to the room. He quickly shuts the door and begins to push hard against it. "Help me hold the door shut. Darren, lock it back!"

((Spincer rolls a 3 on his strength check, pass))

Here is how this is going to work. The once the wargs realize they're on fire, they're going to try and push their way threw the the doors. Each successful strength check by the players cancels out a successful strength check from the wargs. 

If the wargs get one more success than the players do than the door open slightly. If they get two more, or if they succeed in getting one more again when the door is already slightly open, they force their way threw the door

If the the door is openly slightly the players can close it again by having one more successful strength check than the wargs.

Also if the door is slightly open, any attempt by Darren to lock the door automatically fails. Worse yet, if he succeeds in locking the door in the same round that it's forced open slightly the lock prevents the door from fully closing and he has to successfully unlock the door again before before he can attempt to lock it back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

((Haha, we're boned!  ))

Darren mutters under his breath and starts to work on the lock.
1d100+0
75+0 = 75 (Fail, massively so)

1d100+0
18+0 = 18 (Success)

((So he'll get it on round 2, if we get a round 2))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

((We'll just have to wait and see about that wont we :ho))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2009)

*Let's see I've got to get a 14 or lower to pass the Strength check right?*

Lars rushes to the door, and pushes to keep it closed.

1d20+0
16+0=16

Round two
1d20+0
20+0=20

*Oh Damn.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

((So, CTK, is the the little mage going to try to help with the door, or stay back? You can't do worse than the big strong barbarian.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Alassë decides she'll give it a go.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

((Cool, go ahead and roll 2 strength checks. Just roll a d20 twice, your trying to get a 7 or lower.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

1d20 → [11] = (11) 
   1d20 → [1] = (1)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

((Spincer rolls a 2, passing his second strength check))

While the party tries to hold the door shut, Lars places his hands too close to the hinges, completely diminishing his ability to hold back the door. Only Spincer is in a good enough position at first to hold back the door.

Opposite of the door, the room is ablaze. All the wargs cry out in pained howls. The pup, who is in the hallway with the party begins to yap as it hears the cries of it's pack.

Spincer is able to successfully hold the door in place against the warg pushing against it on the opposite side.

Again, Lars isn't much help, but Spincer and Alassë managed to get in good positions and to make better use of leverage and strength. Threw their combined efforts they where able to hold the wargs at bay as Darren locked the door shut.

((
The odds are now more significantly more in the parties' favor.

In the first round there where 2 wargs pushing against the door. One of them failed their check while the other passed. So the door stayed closed.

In the second round, there where 3 wargs against the door, this time two of them passed their checks. Had it not been for Alessë's help, things the wargs would have managed to open the door slightly, Darren would have opened the lock while it wasn't lined up with the door, and the lock would have prevented the door from closing again.

The party still isn't in the clear yet. The door being locked means that the party automatically gets one successful strength check on their side each turn. But now the wargs get more successful checks than the party on the opposite side of the door, the Wargs can break the lock and turn the tide against the party again.

Go ahead and roll strength checks for the next 3 rounds

Spincer: 10, 4, and 3 all successes
))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

For Alassë

1d20 → [6] = (6) 
   1d20 → [3] = (3) 
   1d20 → [12] = (12)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2009)

Lars feeling embarrased moves back towards the door.

Round one
1d20+0
3+0=3

Round two 
1d20+0
20+0=20

Round Three
1d20+0
1+0=1

*Ah much better this time*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Confident that the door is locked Darren pushes his shoulder into the door to assist keeping it closed.

1d20+0
1+0 = 1 (Critical Success)

1d20+0
19+0 = 19 (Failure)

1d20+0
15+0 = 15 (Success, exactly on target)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

The party manages to steadfastly hold the door closed as the Wargs mount force on the opposite side. From the opposite side of the door the first death howls can be heard as the fire and smoke begins to consume him

And then there was a loud pop.

The Wargs, frantic in their desire to stay alive, push hard against the door and in the process they overstress the lock, breaking it and forcing the door open a crack. For more most of the Wargs inside though, it is too little too late.

In the last second, the party regained the strength advantage over the remaining Wargs, whose numbers had now dwindled to 2/3rds of their original force. 6 Wargs remained, only 3 where able to push against the door for their injuries and the bodies of the fallen.

Finally, the party can hear the faint sound of a door opening on the other side of room, followed by the sounds of shrill shreeks. There is shouting heard in a language no one in the party can understand, but the elves are able to recognize. Goblin.

For killing the wargs, the party gains 2190 experience, divided 4 ways and rounded up 548 experience each for surviving the ordeal and killing all the wargs successfully.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

Alassë leans back on a nearby wall, "I'd have to say we were pretty fortunate," she said. She breathed heavily tilting her head back against the wall, "Do you think someone could have mistaken those Worgs for wolves?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Spincer shrugged and said, "Gregford did say the attacks always happened at night. I didn't even know wolves could get that big."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2009)

Lars huffed and puffed for a moment, before saying to himself "That was shorter than I thought it would be, Pity I can't get anything off them though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

"There seems a lot going on in here for it to be Wolves...who would make the traps for them--I mean don't even have thumbs..." Alass? said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

"The question is, what do we do now? You heard those voices right? The way the big one was all covered in leather. Whatever else was in there was riding those damn things! The way they set up that damn hole. There is no telling whats we're up against, or how many of them there are!"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "The question is, what do we do now? You heard those voices right? The way the big one was all covered in leather. Whatever else was in there was riding those damn things! The way they set up that damn hole. There is no telling whats we're up against, or how many of them there are!"



"Sound like we've ourselves some Beast Riders then," Lars growled. "I Just hope nobody from my clan has dishonored themselves."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2009)

"That trap was pretty powerful magic, don't think Goblins could manage it."  Darren looks at the ruins of the door, "So do we go in and look around?  Or go back and report?  We dealt with the wolves, that seems to be all we're paid for."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2009)

"Whatever is in here," Spincer began, "has been attacking livestock at night. We would assume they did that to feed their animals and themselves. So, after we killed their animals, they will probably be out for blood tonight. It will be sundown soon. and the nearest farm house is the Henderson's up the road. We should go there and prepare them for a possible fight. Once we do, we send someone back to Greenbrier to fetch Gregford and explain the situation. Knowing him, Gregford will probably want to come down from the city with guardsmen to deal with situation personally."

"By the way, you keep using the word Goblin. What is a Goblin exactly?" Spincer asks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Alassë piped up, "Oh, aren't Goblins the little lizard like men...no that's not right..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2009)

"Goblins are creatures, humanoids," Darren stumbles as to how to explain such a simple thing.  "A little shorter than the average Elf, but thereabouts in size.  Wild things usually, uncivilized.  They hide in caves and mostly come out at night."

"In small numbers they're mostly a nuisance.  But they breed like rabbits and tend to swarm."  He shrugs.  "I still say it seems odd to be Goblins though.  They don't do magic themselves that I know of, and while they like traps this one seems too clever for them."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

On the other side of the door, new voices can be heard, they're also speaking in Goblin, but they're a lot deeper and a lot louder than the screams heard earlier. There seems to be less smoke coming from the other side of the door than before. The party are beginning to hear heavier foot falls coming from the adjoining room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2009)

In a hushed voice Darren says, "I think that's our cue to get out of here.  Henderson's farm you say?  Good a place as any to hold up.  Lot better than getting caught on their turf."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> In a hushed voice Darren says, "I think that's our cue to get out of here.  Henderson's farm you say?  Good a place as any to hold up.  Lot better than getting caught on their turf."



"Agreed, no since fighting here, when we can ambush on a terrain where we have an advantage"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

It's best to go back the way we came from," said the Elf, "and even then we have to watch our step."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

With the Warg pup in tow, the party makes their way back out of the tower and to the two Mules. When they reach them, Sam is reluctant to leave without his master, and the other mule is still laden with the traps the party was sent with from Greenbrier.

((If anyone in the party wants to do anything before they leave, now is the time to do so.))


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

*Could we set the piles of corpses on fire, if it burns fast enough it could take care of our Goblin problem.*


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Why yes, you can.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2009)

Lars on his way out, stops by the left pile of corpses, and pulls a torch out of his bag and lights it. He sticks it in the left pile, then the right, and waits before both are ablaze before putting the torch out, and rejoining the rest of the party outside.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2009)

As the fire spreads in across the piles, the piles themselves become unstable and fill the entire interior of the tower and even flowing into the hallway cutting and exit completely. 

Lars gets a 100 point experience bonus for his actions.

The party makes their way to Henderson's farm, less than a mile away. It is nearly sundown when they arrive.



The farm itself is several acres across with a large red barn that looks like it could hold a few hundred head of cattle. The fence, strangely enough, seems to be in tact. But for such a large farm, only a dozen head of cattle can be seen about. Next to the barn is a rather large farm house. The smell of cooking food is in the air.

As the party nears the farm house, an modestly dressed, dark headed, older man, with a few gray hair approaches the party. 

"I'm Horus Henderson," he says, "So I take it your the ones Gregford hired to take care of the wolf problem. Please tell me you have good news!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I'm Horus Henderson," he says, "So I take it your the ones Gregford hired to take care of the wolf problem. Please tell me you have good news!"



"Maybe."  Darren's gruff voice spoke up, "killed the wolves, or most of 'em I guess."

"Seems like the wolves were being driven by something though.  Goblins maybe.  Didn't see them, probably gonna be pissed off with their pups dead.  This was the closest place, we need to fortify, bunker down, get ready for a fight."

As an afterthought he considered, "Somebody should head to town too, let Gregford know what's up.  This is somewhat more than we expected, might want to send the guards to help."

Darren will wait briefly for discussion but he will clearly be anxious to start setting traps and getting the defense organized.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

Alass? sniffed at the air, "Do I smell food," she asked in a warm voice, there was a pause as she realized what was being said by Darren. Town was a little ways back. She sighed, "How many people are going to have to head to town, do you mean one of us?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2009)

To his credit Horus is not afraid. No quite the opposite. The prospect of fighting seems to excite him some.

"I can lend my last horse to whoever goes," Horus said, "I've had to let go of most of my hands though, most of them have gone up north to work for Shackleford. There are a few of them still staying in the bunk houses trying to find work near by though. It doesn't take 20 people to care for 20 cows. My wife and my son are still in the house."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2009)

*Lars is Probably better suited to stay at the farm, and preparing it for a goblin attack, so he'll be staying*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

Alassë considers going, but she's no expert on horseback...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

"I'm staying."  Darren says bluntly, "I'll set traps and I'm a good shot with a bow.  Rest of you can fight it out however you like to see who's going."

To Horus, "We don't have much time.  Are we going to hold up in the house or the barn?  Once we decide that we need to do whatever we can to 'encourage' them to follow the path we want.  Wolf traps should work just as well against goblins as they do wolves."

"Some people help me with setting the 'path,' the rest fortify the defenses.  But make sure we have a way out in case there are more of them than we can handle."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2009)

*Perhaps we should just roll a d20 and lowest goes.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

Alassë will go, she raises her hand, "I'll take the right back," she says. "Been a while since I rode a horse..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Alassë safely mounts the horse and rides off to Greenbrier. The trip will a little over half an hour.

((Riding, Land-based is essentially for doing complicated things while riding on a land based creature. To ride a horse for instance does not require a NWP. Now if you where riding on a griffin, then yes you would need Riding, Air-based.))

"The best place is probably the barn," Horus explained, "They will have cross the fence to get to it, and the ladder to the loft isn't attached and can be pulled up."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 29, 2009)

*Is there any kind of small Axe(s) laying around the farm, that could be improvised as a throwing Axe,*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

_Can I buy stuff in town or bring something back? _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2009)

"Alright.  Can you take the others and your men to the barn, see if you can stable it up?  If anyone's free send them to me, I'm going to see what I can do to slow down our visitors."

Darren will take the donkey with the traps in the direction the attack will come from (assuming they come from the tower, can you show this on the map so I know what to work with?).


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is the farm in relation to the tower. The players entered the farm along the south side. The wide boarder surrounding the farm represents nearly 1 mile between the farm and the tower.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> *Is there any kind of small Axe(s) laying around the farm, that could be improvised as a throwing Axe,*



Lars manages to find a couple of hatchets, they have metal axe heads, but they look like they would be good for throwing.



EvilMoogle said:


> "Alright.  Can you take the others and your men to the barn, see if you can stable it up?  If anyone's free send them to me, I'm going to see what I can do to slow down our visitors."
> 
> Darren will take the donkey with the traps in the direction the attack will come from (assuming they come from the tower, can you show this on the map so I know what to work with?).



Darren can still see smoke coming from the tower. Three of the the Henderson's farm hands join Darren in setting up the traps, and Spincer helps as well. All together they are 20 traps in all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Lars manages to find a couple of hatchets, they have metal axe heads, but they look like they would be good for throwing.




Lars Straps them to his belt, and moves to start inspecting the barn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Once finished with the traps Darren will return to the barn and see if he can find a good position.  If there's access to the roof from the loft he'll see if he can't set up some sort of cover there (hay bails?) and rope to get up and down quickly.

He'll also make sure there's a quick exit out the back in case things start to go wrong.  Once he's done he'll take watch on the roof.

Climb Walls (if needed):
1d100+0
58+0 = 58

Once he gets up the first time he'll secure a rope so he can get up/down rapidly in the future.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Lars Straps them to his belt, and moves to start inspecting the barn.



The barn looks secure. There doesn't seem to be an easy way in from the outside accept threw the front door. The stalls along the east side of the barn though can be easily opened from the inside.



EvilMoogle said:


> Once finished with the traps Darren will return to the barn and see if he can find a good position.  If there's access to the roof from the loft he'll see if he can't set up some sort of cover there (hay bails?) and rope to get up and down quickly.
> 
> He'll also make sure there's a quick exit out the back in case things start to go wrong.  Once he's done he'll take watch on the roof.
> 
> ...



Darren makes it to the top of the barn along with a few bails of hay to provide cover and the rope is secure in case he needs to get down quickly.

All seems quite as dusk passes and day turns into night, very quite in fact. The foul smoke from the tower continues to rise, and would be completely obscured by the night if not for the burning embers beneath them. The fire provides little light though. North of the tower, it's remaining walls block it's from lighting anything between the farm and mound.

All stays quite for another hour and a half. The only illumination provided are by lantern owned by the farmer. A breeze picks up. In the tower, the heat from the fire heats the inner walls, while the air cools the outer. Finally the old stone walls give way and collapse away from the tower allowing more air to rush to the fire and their flames to pick up one more, only the from the ground the flames are obscured by bodies small bodies approaching.

Goblins, far too many to be counted in the dead of night. They had been approaching silently, many of them had already crossed the fence leading into the pasture unnoticed. Never the less, counting the farmer, his 5 men, Lars, Darren, and Spincer. The defenders are outnumbered. Not 5 to 1, not 10 to 1, not even 20 to 1, but 28 to 1.

Luckly though, while possible salvation cannot be seen, they can be heard. From the north, the sound of over one hundred huffs rumbles threw the air. A large scale battle is about to commence.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2009)

Darren took what shelter he could behind the hay bails, with these numbers his bow would be completely useless.  Best to hope that they're more focused on the impending army on the horizon then searching the barn.

He hoped the others would make the same decision but he didn't want to risk attracting attention dropping back down into the loft to let them know what's going on.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

*How many of the farm hands are in the barn*

Lars is on the bottom floor of the barn, as this happens, looking out a nearby window, he spots the goblins (depending on whether or not I need to roll to do this), and lets out startled gasp, and starts to tell the farmer and his hands, before going up the ladder, where Darren is, hoping that they'd follow him.

Spot (depending on whether or not I have to roll to see them)
1d20
11+0=11

Climb
1d100+0
63+0=63


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2009)

((Inside the barn there's the farmer, his five men, your character and Spincer.  There's also a loft in the barn to take cover in (and pull the ladder up).  Darren's on the roof of the barn as a lookout and archer (but it looks like being an archer would be pointless when there's 250 or so goblins charging)).)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Inside the barn there's the farmer, his five men, your character and Spincer.  There's also a loft in the barn to take cover in (and pull the ladder up).  Darren's on the roof of the barn as a lookout and archer (but it looks like being an archer would be pointless when there's 250 or so goblins charging)).)



*Oh I knew what was going on I just wanted to make sure everybody else was in the barn.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

((wait...am I back yet?))


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2009)

_I am going to assume we are the cavalry arriving, so I am going to go ahead and post a little bit. _

As a dwarf Ni'drm sees well in the dark. 

_Are the 250 goblins as a single mass or are the spread out?_


----------



## strongarm85 (May 9, 2009)

As he draws closer he is able to see that the Goblins are in one mass but they're in a bad position and are not in battle formations. By the time the Calvary draws in, about 1/3 of their ranks are separated from the rest by the fense. They are not in any sort of battle formation, with no Wargs, they appear to have little to counter the oncoming cavalry charge. The goblins don't have armor, carry simply shields and the bulk of them are carrying short swords with a few exceptions.

There are three individuals though who are bigger and better equipped though, Bugbears, 3 of them. And they seem to be the one's calling the shots. One who has crossed the fense already seems to be the leader. When you get closer you can see that his boots seem to glow faintly, and he carries a bronze trident you recognize as being an ancient human weapon.


----------



## Muk (May 9, 2009)

Ni'drm is going to cast Obscurring mist on the group that is already passed the fences. (Meaning he's hitting those that cannot be charged with obscuring mist, hopefully including the Bugbears.)

On those Ni'drm can charge, he readies himself for a charge, waiting for the rest of the cavalry to charge as well.

(What am I gonna have to roll? And what are my bonuses )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2009)

Gwen hadn't really known what the fuss was about, when she arrived with the party of reinforcements she was shocked to see the Spincer had come back here, but she didn't comment on it. 

She watched as the approaching army moved on them and made a comment to one of the town guards, "I didn't expect to see a force like this working its way across the land," her tone was low and steady. 

-----------------

Alass? waved as they came back into view of the group, she was out front of the reinforcements, "I brought all that I could!" After she was settled back into the group she watched over the horizon, something about the glowing boots bothered her. 

_Can she roll to see if she knows anything about them? _


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2009)

Darren keeps low, suppressing the urge to celebrate the arrival of the calvary.

Once the riders hit the first rank of the goblins he'll pop up and start shooting at whatever targets he can reach (if any of the Bugbears are in range he'll hit them).

Alternately if the Goblins hit the barn before the calvary and start trying to breach it he'll open fire on any Goblins at the door.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2009)

Lars trys to keep to what little shadows there are, and readies his throwing axes, should the goblins break through.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Muk said:


> Ni'drm is going to cast Obscurring mist on the group that is already passed the fences. (Meaning he's hitting those that cannot be charged with obscuring mist, hopefully including the Bugbears.)
> 
> On those Ni'drm can charge, he readies himself for a charge, waiting for the rest of the cavalry to charge as well.
> 
> (What am I gonna have to roll? And what are my bonuses )



((I'm not sure really, It's not a spell in 2nd edition. I'll wing it though, PM me a spell description and I'll get back to you.))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Gwen hadn't really known what the fuss was about, when she arrived with the party of reinforcements she was shocked to see the Spincer had come back here, but she didn't comment on it.
> 
> She watched as the approaching army moved on them and made a comment to one of the town guards, "I didn't expect to see a force like this working its way across the land," her tone was low and steady.
> 
> ...



"I don't think any of us did!" said Nicolo, the the gold tabarded, and terribly annoying herald who happened by to be beside her in formation.

----------------

"I think it should be enough!" Gregford said, at the head of the formation as Alassë fell back.

"Lancers! Ready your weapons for the charge!"

While the Alassë looks at the boots, she can tell that they look like boots of flight, they normally only glow in the presence of magic, wither in the form of spells or other magical items.



EvilMoogle said:


> Darren keeps low, suppressing the urge to celebrate the arrival of the calvary.
> 
> Once the riders hit the first rank of the goblins he'll pop up and start shooting at whatever targets he can reach (if any of the Bugbears are in range he'll hit them).
> 
> Alternately if the Goblins hit the barn before the calvary and start trying to breach it he'll open fire on any Goblins at the door.



The goblins are out of range, and the sudden appearence of the Calvary has drawn their attention to their rear flanks. The Bugbear in the group of them, the one with the glowing shoes, skewers one of the goblins with his Trident and after he pins him to the ground and prys off the dead Goblin with his boot, he yells at the stunned goblins to keep moving towards the barn.

They will be hitting the traps shortly, at about that time they'll be within range of your bow.



KingOfShippers said:


> Lars trys to keep to what little shadows there are, and readies his throwing axes, should the goblins break through.



While Lars moves up to the loft, Spincer begins to shut out and lock the windows, and locks the door.

"Consider this a siege men!" He declares, "The goblins will try and take this barn by storm. If they succeed in that, penetrating, they will all run into the barn and use it to seek shelter from calvary. That will draw the town guard into a ground fight where the odds are not in their favor. To prevent that from happening, we need to make sure that the barn isn't penetrated until the cavalry can finish them off."

The farm hands are panicking, even Horus is. They are not warriors and most of them are heading up to the loft.

"Your still a coward I see." Spincer said to Horus, "You fled Dalmas 10 years ago when you should have been on the wall. Are you going to flee the battle again? You seemed excited when we broke the news earlier we where under attack. You thought you'd get another chance at Valhala if you died bravely here, now you see death starring you in the face. What will you do I wonder?"

((The battle starts now. Declare your actions for this turn. 

Evilmoogle will roll his own initiative since his character is isolated on the roof. 

KOF will roll initiative for himself and the 2 farm hands who have joined him in the loft. He will also give them orders if he wants to.

I'll roll Initiative for the Goblins, Spincer and the men left on the ground floor of the barn still, and I'll also roll initiative for the town guard and those still traveling with the guard.))


----------



## Muk (May 12, 2009)

(Since Obscuring mist is centered on the caster, Ni'drm will double move or move depending on distance, not charge, towards the goblins that cannot be charged, due to fences or other obstacles, hit them with obscuring mist, and exit the fog before participating in taking out what ever is left of the goblins that got charged.)


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

((You wont need to roll anything further.))


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2009)

1d10+0
5+0=5

Lars looking out of the loft window, watches as the goblins and bugbears continue further, unholstering his hatchets he readies them, for when Goblins are in range.

*Attack 
1d20+0
9+0=9*

*Damage
1d6+0
4+0=4*

Looking back at the Farmhands he orders them to be ready.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2009)

1d10+0
4+0 = 4

Once it's clear (some of) the Goblins are still headed for the barn, Darren will ready the chance to attack.

He'll hold his action until the Goblins are within range (almost to the traps) and shoot at whichever gives the clearest target.  Hopefully being under fire will make the Goblins less focused on the ground and less likely to see the traps.

Arrow shot:
1d20+2
10+2 = 12
(+1 Dex, +1 Elf racial bonus)

Arrow damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

1d10 → [2] = (2) 

Alassë will be staying back from all of the fray, considering that she only really has one chance to get at a worth while attack. She will stay out of the way of people on the front lines but if she has the chance, she will hit one of the Bugbear's with her *Magic Missile*. But this is only if they enter her range, she won't go out of her way to do it. 

((I guess I can't do for Gwen at the same time too))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2009)

Initative Order

Spincer 10
Town Guard 8
Goblins 7
Lars 5
Darren 4

Spincer gets his small group moving quickly, barricading the door and window. They where using everything available, Heavy equipment, pitchforks shoved in the ground at an angle so that it would push against the door if it opened. Everything used would help though. It wouldn't keep the Goblins out for long, the question was was if it would be enough.

-----------------------

All Hell broke loose as the Town Guard approached the mass of Goblins still outside the fence. The heavy lances used by the Town Guard where designed for taking out other cavalry units wearing full plate armor. Against unarmored Goblins it was Overkill. Gregford in particular skewered a Goblin leader, and struck a second goblin behind the leader in the head with such force that the second goblin's skull exploded.

Dozens more kills where scored with the lances as the Town Guards rode strait threw the center of the mass of goblins. Once the lances where used though, they where discarded for the rest of the battle. Lances where only useful during the initial charge when pitted against infantry for two reasons. The first being that a Lance is only effective when your horse was charging in. The second being that its impossible to fight with a weapon that has a body skewered on the opposite end of it.

Gwen brought up the end with her Bastard sword already drawn. Unlike the others she didn't ride into battle with a lance. She takes two swings with her Bastard sword (Gwen's specialized weapon she gets 3 attacks every 2 turns, next turn she'll get one attack), missing with the first blow strike she follows it up with a second that severs a goblin's head.

Alassë keeps her distance from the goblin force cast a magic missile that strikes Bugbear Closest to her hard.

Nid'rm cast his obscuring mist as he rides past. A few of the goblins become confused by the sudden loss of vision, several of them mistaken attack their comrades, 3 of them score hits. Two of the Gobins where injured, but a blinded goblin saw the hulking shape of the bug bear in front of him and mistook it for a one of the war horses and proceeded to plant his battle axe into the Bugbear's back, killing him.

The Goblins are able to do little to stop the Calvary line as it rides threw them. Only tall enough to target the horses, they barely manage to score glancing blows. Nearly 3/4ths of the horses in the charge make it threw unscathed. Only two went down, taking more blows than the others, they dropped hard, spilling their rider's into the midst of Goblins. One of the goblins, seeing an opportunity, strikes one of the downed riders. The other is okay still.

One of the riders in the near the middle of the formation did not fair so well. Kari was her name. What was left of her family fled Medea during their regime change. She had a fairly bad disposition. Although she hadn't committed any crimes, she often delighted in bringing misfortune to those who had. Like many from Medea, she had an eastern complexion and black hair. Black hair that was now fanning out in every direction as it tumbled threw the air. Although her horse was untouched by goblins. A Bugbear's Battle Axe claimed her head as she rode past. Her body and the horse she rode on made it the rest of the way threw the rest of formation unharmed.

-----------------------------

Two thirds of the Goblin formation stayed behind to fight the Town Guard. The other third pushed on to the barn. Or at least most of them pushed on to the barn.

As they ran to the barn the Wolf traps did their job. 20 goblins where caught in the traps, 10 of them where killed by them. Some of the dead had lost limbs, one of the more unfortunate was nearly cut in half across the torso. The bugbear in the group, the one with the glowing boots, noticed the traps being set off. As soon as he did magical wings sprouted from the side of his boots and he began to take to the air.

None of of the Goblins, not even the Bugbear passed close enough to attack yet, by they would be there soon. The Bugbear looks between the open loft with Lars and the two men, and the roof with Darren all on his own, but hasn't made any indication which one is going to be his preferred target yet.

Speaking of the two men. The two work together to retrieve a heavy box and arrive at the loft opening in time to join in with the attack. The Box is full of iron horse shoes. Both of the Both of them throw shoes at the incoming goblins.

Lars doesn't do much better, his thrown hatchet completely misses it's mark.

Darren's arrow also misses although it lands closer to it's target than any of thrown objects did.


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2009)

Once Ni'drm is out of his own fog, the Bugbear with the golden shoes and trident had caught his eye.

He will look for him

Spot:
1d20+0
20+0 = 20

Once he does he will ready a sanctuary spell to protect whomever the trident bugbear is focusing on if Ni'drm can reach him. (Touch spells for the lose xD)

Otherwise (If he can't reach him or if the combatant is doing 'well) he will cast bless on the target and all within 50ft radius to increase their prowess in battle.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2009)

Once the bugbear starts flying he becomes target #1 for Darren.  He tries to clear his mind and remember his Elven training and takes careful aim with his bow.

Init:
1d10+0
7+0 = 7

Attack:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18

Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

(Scratched him )


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2009)

With the Bugbear closing in, Lars takes careful aim, with his remaining throwing axe, readying it for when it's in range.

Initi:
1d10+0
6+0=6

Attack:
1d20+0
16+0=16

Damage
1d6+0
3+0=3


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2009)

Initative Order

Goblin's attacking the Barn 9
Town Guard 8
Goblins fighting Town Guard 7
Darren 7
Lars 6
Bugbear Leader 3
Spincer 1

The Goblins slam into the front door of the barn. Their tiny bodies are not well suited for bashing their way into place, They hit it hard enough to shake the timbers, but the door holds.

----------------------------

Meanwhile, back at the opposite side of the farm. Unable to reach the guys anywhere near the flying Bugbear in time to help, Nid'rm blesses the town guard as they make their wade back threw the horde of Goblins.

Leading the charge in, Gregford fells 2 goblins with the four and a half foot blade of his sword. While Gwen missed her target, the rest of the guardsmen took down just over three dozen more of the creatures. 

The horses where the first to feel the mounting of blows against them. 5 more horses fell from the amount of the repeated blows from the Goblins. The rider of one of those horses was a misguided young man named Slaine. His horse was stabbed 3 times in the abdomen with short swords and causing it to go down hard. He hit the ground in a daze. The last thing to go threw his mind was the sharp end of a Goblin's axe as it split his skull nearly in two, vertically, and between the eyes.

Several goblins attacked one another in the fog as well, 2 of the goblins killed their fellows, and 5 others where injured by their attacks.

The Bugbear in the group took a swing at a passing guardsmen, but he didn't even close.

----------------------------

Back at the barn, Darren's arrow struck the flying Bugbear in the lower right abdomen. Lars threw his other Axe and struck him near the left shoulder. 

The two men with with Lars threw their horse shoes. One of them skimmed off the top of the Bugbear's head. The second one hit for critical damage! Part of the wrote iron shoe had actually into the Bugbear's left eye socket and was currently hanging out from it.

Injured as he was, the Bugbear did not halt his attack. Flying into the loft, he attacked Lars with his Trident. Lars nimbile enough on his feet to avoid the main blow, but one of the side barbs still managed to cut pierce the side of his abdomen. Looking Lars in the eye with his one remaining eye, he lets out harsh roar as he pulls the Trident out.

(The Trident did 2 damage. This brings Lars' Hp down to 8 from a maximum of 11.)

-------------------

On the bottom floor, Spincer and the 4 farmers continue to barricade themselves in. While the Goblins haven't gained any ground, they where not able to add much to keep the Goblin's back. In the end, they where no better, or worse off then they where when the Goblin's reached the barn. It was a battle of attrition, one they probably couldn't win hold off for very long.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2009)

*Initiative
1d10+0
2+0=2

Attack
1d20+0
16+0=16

Damage
1d8+0
6+0=6*

Lars jumps back with a hiss, holding his side a moment, before drawing his Battleaxe, and leaps foward, swinging powerful strike towars the bugbears abdomen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2009)

Darren's Initiative:
1d10+0
10+0 = 10

When he sees the bugbear fly into the loft he'll make a judgement call (which I'll leave mostly up to strongarm85 so as not to slow the game too much):

If the loft is close enough that he can descend (rappel) down the rope and possibly make a sneak attack this round: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




He'll drop his bow on the roof, brace himself on the rope, draw his short sword and make his move.

Climb Walls:
1d100+0
33+0 = 33

Attack/Thac0 20 (+1 due to elves being cool):
1d20+1
2+1 = 3 (Frack)

Damage if the Bugbear is unbelievably off-guard from this attack:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1 (x2 backstab)




If he thinks it would be too slow or to risky:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack with his bow against whatever the biggest target in range is:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15

Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2009)

Ni'drm is going to toss his 'javelins' at the goblins that are trying to break through the barn. He'll throw at his maximum range and he stays on top of the borrowed horse for now.


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




Roll(1d20)+0:
7,+0





*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




Roll(1d8)+1:
2,+1
Total:3




(do i need to roll initiative?)


*Spoiler*: _initiative_ 




Roll(1d20)+0:
20,+0
Total:20


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

Gwen's Attacks
1d20+1 → [9,1] = (10)
1d20+1 → [20,1] = (21) *natural 20*

Gwen's Damage if she hits:
1d8+2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)


----------

